# Where to sell your pics at?



## kylesfreelance (Jan 19, 2013)

I am clueless on where to sell my pictures at. No  I don't wanna sell them to a stock company.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 19, 2013)

Sell them online.....create an online gallery, make prints and ask coffee shops to display them, rent a storefront or kiosk in a mall and set up a gallery...but will they sell? That's a totally separate question.


----------



## kylesfreelance (Jan 19, 2013)

sell them where online?


----------



## Tony S (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I'm lost here, or mayybe you are ( or perhaps you are just getting ahead of yourself a little bit?).  A few days ago you ask about what camera for taking pictures and now you are already to sell them?  Must have some strong confidence that the P&S you are looking to buy will take sales worthy photos for you.  If it was really that easy there would be tons more people making huge money from their photography.

  but, to answer your question, there are several online companies that you can create a sales gallery on.  All you need to do is find a way to direct people that are interested in the subject you are trying to sell to it.  Word of mouth, handing out business cards, or setting up a booth with examples of what you are selling online.  The key part is finding the people who are interested in the subject matter of your photos.

smugmug
zenfolia
photoreflect
mpix

  Now a lot of  photo labs also allow you to create a page of your photos to sell.


----------



## Mully (Jan 19, 2013)

Ah     yes Tony ...to be young again


----------



## kylesfreelance (Jan 19, 2013)

I was wondering what photo labs. And what sites.


----------



## thetrue (Jan 19, 2013)

Kylesfreelance, have you ever heard of google? There's a wealth of information at your fingertips there...............


----------



## kylesfreelance (Jan 19, 2013)

Ive searched  it but havent found much except stock companies.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 19, 2013)

kylesfreelance said:


> I was wondering what photo labs. And what sites.



The sites and labs that Tony just spelled out for you, among others.


----------



## kylesfreelance (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 19, 2013)

kylesfreelance said:


> I am clueless on where to sell my pictures at. No  I don't wanna sell them to a stock company.



I just read the other threads you started and to be brutally honest don't even think about selling photos until you know how to take good images.  

Between all your posts its obvious that you have it in your head that you can buy a cheep camera and magically be able to take photos that people will want to buy.  A hade to break it to you but that does not happen to anybody. It takes a lot of time and a lot of work to get ones work to the point that it is really good. And even if your images are really good it does not mean you will sell them.


----------



## flow (Jan 19, 2013)

Google "online photo sales" "photo sales sites" etc. I found a number of links that were not stock agencies, and a few hits were lists with comparative reviews of your options.


----------



## raaskohx10 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have sold only one photo so far and that too happened when a newspaper assistant editor contacted me through flickr for permission to use one of my photos in their upcoming article. They paid me a nominal price for it. I think it all depends on needs of publishers instead of a common man's needs to buy our photos online. Getty images too has started contacting flickr users for their photos. They have accepted 6 photos from my flickr photostram and put on sale with my permission (20% of profit will be given to the photographer as mutally agreed through an online contract).So, if you don't have flickr account so far I'd suggest you to make one and if your work attracts someone's attention they will surely contact you. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## KmH (Jan 19, 2013)

If people will buy your photos - More power to you.

But, you have a very steep hill to climb.

The Internet is flooded, inundated, swamped - with high quality photos for sale. 

An average of something like 5000+ photos are added to Flickr *every minute*.
At 1440 minutes in a day, that is *7,200,000* new photos *just on Flickr* every day.
50,400,000 a week
216,720,000 a month
2,600,640,000 a year.

In other words, the competition for buyers eye's is stunning.

Unless you have some significant money to spend on having a web site designed, and to market, promote and advertise that web site - don't quit your day job any time soon.


----------



## ceeboy14 (Jan 20, 2013)

From 1828 to 2011, 70% of all the photographs made in that time period were made in 2011...As KmH has so nicely pointed out, the number is likely to double this year alone. Selling...oh good luck!


----------



## ann (Jan 20, 2013)

this is going to sound ugly , but really AT? 

Just one of those grammar things that push my buttons.


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 20, 2013)

reminds me of a joke I can't adequately tell here


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 20, 2013)

ann said:


> this is going to sound ugly , but really AT?
> 
> Just one of those grammar things that push my buttons.


I had an English teacher that would answer "Right before the at."


----------



## FstopRocker (Jan 22, 2013)

Head over to Barnes and Nobles and take a look for a book called "Photographers market 2013". It should be able to answer a lot of your questions.

And Good luck, Mate. 
A photography business isn't all about technical perfection. A lot of it comes down to _Perceived value. _You have to convince the prospective buyer your images are worth the money you're asking.

Though I will say, if you really want to excel in this game, you do have to create the best images you can. Everyone has to start somewhere, as long as you keep moving.
I might suggest checking out Ebay, and maybe picking up a used Canon Rebel, or Nikon. Just to have the Manual control and Lens choices would do wonders.  I started on a Sony A550.   I love that bloody camera. (Though lenses and accessories are much harder to come by with Sony.)

~RW


----------



## KmH (Jan 22, 2013)

Or get a peek at it online:
2013 Photographer's Market: The Most Trusted Guide to Selling Your Photography 

The ASMP Guide to New Markets in Photography

A beginner's guide to selling your photographs online - The Next Web

Selling Photography - Sales Tips from Other Industries | PhotoShelter

Make-Money-Online Series: How to Start Your Online Photography Store: Step-by-Step Guide to Selling Your Photos Online


----------



## Justman1020 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wait...I can't buy a 100$ Olympus point and shoot and make millions on my 10 mp auto mode landscape shots? 

Darn. 

Stock image sites are your best bet.


----------



## ann (Jan 23, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> > this is going to sound ugly , but really AT?
> ...





i had forgot that come back, shucks.

Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Vents (Jan 23, 2013)

well one good Place to go and make free image listings is in Detroit, greensboro street , some rich Guys visit it and each week the.exposition is Changed. 

You can try It there. 

Myself i made couple hundred $ for posting there. 

For exact details pm, maybe I can Help.


----------



## orljustin (Jan 23, 2013)

kylesfreelance said:


> I am clueless on where to sell my pictures at. No  I don't wanna sell them to a stock company.



Your mom's living room?  Maybe set up a nice display and she'll buy some?


----------

